# 26 Years Of Marriage Today!



## hackley69 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm glad to say that 26 years ago today I made a vow to be with this woman until "death do us part". Well brothers at times I have felt this marriage would surely be the death of her or myself but thankfully I was wrong. I hope to spend 26 more years with her.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 31, 2016)

so she hasn't found out what you've been buying eh.


----------



## Baithog (Mar 31, 2016)

Isn't it amazing that they put up with us for so long. We'll hit 33 years tomorrow.


----------



## kvt (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats,  Mine is 35 this year,   we both help each other and I know how you feel     Again congrats
for some reason in todays world it does not seem like many meet the marks that we have hit.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats on your anniversary. It's not always a walk in the park, but most really good things aren't. Mike


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 31, 2016)

_35 going on 36 years here. Any women that will put up with me for that long is one tough female...When they made her they broke the mold and beat the snot out of the mold maker too.........Besides I don't have time to train another one......_
_**********Just Saying*************G*******************_


----------



## fixit (Mar 31, 2016)

congrats, 54 years here


----------



## Bamban (Mar 31, 2016)

Congratulations. 

We are in our 42nd year. My wife flat out said she will never divorce me, she does not have time left to train another man.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 31, 2016)

Congratulations. It's not always easy, but it's worth it!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## ELHEAD (Mar 31, 2016)

Much to be said for commitment , especially these days. Congratulations. Only 45 yrs. for me and my sweetheart, looking forward to many more.
Dave


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 31, 2016)

55 here going on 56.  It's been great. My wife is smarter than me, and very forgiving.


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 1, 2016)

Going on 46.  This is the gal that when I was saving up to buy a lathe, she handed me $500.  She said: now go buy that lathe on one condition, I get to turn something now and then.  Every once awhile when she gets frustrated from work or her sewing, I drag her down to the basement  and have her cut something.  Next thing I know is that she has got a big smile on her face.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 1, 2016)

Congradulations!!!!!

Me and mine will complete 13yrs in may. When I told her till death do us part, I ment it!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 1, 2016)

Where did you get the idea it was always going to be easy? Congratulations on 26 years. April 4th will be 46 for Sophie and I.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 1, 2016)

37 for my wife and me, in July of this year.  During that time we have both lost parents, family, and friends. We've seen friend's marriages fail. We've weathered illnesses, including ongoing multiple sclerosis. I could not have married better or had a better person to share parenting duties. I think anyone who remains married in these modern times is pretty blessed.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Fabrickator (Apr 1, 2016)

Today I celebrate 26 years to my "wife" too!!  WORK.  When I was looking for steady employment April 1, 1990, I had been laid off several times. My boss that hired me said that this will be the last job you ever have, and he was correct. 

Marriage?  I was married 23 years to my first wife (passed) and 15 to the present one.  So I guess that makes 38 years with a pair of outstanding women.
My second wife was previously married 25 years (bad dude) and our 15 gives her 40 years.

We joke about having 78 years between us, beating out most marriage boasters.


----------



## hackley69 (Apr 1, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> so she hasn't found out what you've been buying eh.[/QUOTE I wish she works at the post office so she every package before I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope we are blessed to make to 50!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 4, 2016)

Today makes 46 years. Loving every second of it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 4, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone.  Anyone who makes it past five years in this system we live under is doing a great thing.  It's hard to adjust to another person and for them to adjust to you.  Takes patience and love and a little of realization 'you ain't the center of the world and people do have different opinions than yours!' So congratulations again to all.

O yea! We've made it going on 43...guess I've  decided to keep her...or she me.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Today makes 46 years. Loving every second of it.
> 
> "Billy G"


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Today makes 46 years. Loving every second of it.
> 
> "Billy G"



Is she standing behind you?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 4, 2016)

All the time Bill, all the time. OUCH. Damn rolling pin. ROTFLMAO

 "Billy G"


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 4, 2016)

My wife has MS, which has her walking very slowly and only with a walker. I walk fast and I'm frequently impatient. She often asks "Can you get around me?"  I always answer "Yeah, but I'll never get over you."


 Steve Shannon


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Apr 6, 2016)

hackley69 said:


> I'm glad to say that 26 years ago today I made a vow to be with this woman until "death do us part". Well brothers at times I have felt this marriage would surely be the death of her or myself but thankfully I was wrong. I hope to spend 26 more years with her.


Relax and try to enjoy each other's enthusiasms. You can enjoy a little bird watching,
She can enjoy "just talking" for 200 miles with a trailer loaded with a ton of  rust.
BLJHB.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 21, 2016)

Congratulations! In reading these messages we find courageous, committed, partners willing to put up with the antics of hobby machinists.  The lady I married was a devoted housewife and mother, she was also very tough to put up with me over 55 years before I lost her. She was definitely smarter than me and I miss her. 
Have a good day!
Ray


----------

